#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  7 Important Things to Consider for Your Small Business Website

## Bhavya

Are you in the process of building a new business website for your small business? Here is a handy list of seven important considerations of creating a small business website. Take a look at those key considerations in the below graphic.

----------

